# Recent Posts Link



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 31, 2016)

I added a Recent Posts link next to the New Posts link.

What's the difference?

New Posts will only display New Posts that you haven't read or responded to.
Recent Posts will display both Unread posts and others you have responded to.

This is in lieu of a Today's Post feature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 31, 2016)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I added a Recent Posts link next to the New Posts link.
> 
> What's the difference?
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Jack K (Dec 31, 2016)

Excellent! That's helpful. Thanks.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for adding it next to New Posts, Rich. I had figured out the difference, but I prefer Recent Posts and it took two layers of page loading before; now just one. Much appreciated.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice - thanks!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 1, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 1, 2017)

I just posted in the Bible Reading Plan thread and wanted to add a link to D.A. Carson's 'For The Love Of God', which is a study help for the M'Cheyne plan. The icon with the globe to insert Internet links seems to be missing from the toolbar in the text box. I tried the 'insert' icon but links were not an option. Am I missing an alternative method, or is it necessary to post links like so ; https://www.amazon.com/Love-God-Com...483299065&sr=8-1&keywords=For+The+Love+Of+God


----------

